# Zeno On A Nato



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No real reason for posting this other than 1) a Brighton jeweller kindly gave me one of those plastic C-shaped watch stands today and 2) some Nato straps arrived from Roy this week. So I put one on my Zeno and I think they go well together:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice watch Paul!

Waiting for my jeweler friend to come back from holidays. Finally remembered to ask him for a watch holder, after going in to see him 10,000 times


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

beautifull!

very well chosen

Regards


----------

